# Indra passed the "Off Trail" and Yukon the CGC



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The original plan was that Indra passes her "Off Trail" and all three dogs come home with the CGC, well originally originally it was only Indra and Nala, Yukon wasn't even in the equation but I decided to take him along. That didn't quite work out as well as I thought it would, mainly due to the crazy weather conditions and another circumstance that resulted in a vet visited for the dog of my tester. 

Anyhow, Indra passed the "Off Trail" Test and I never even planned on taking the CGC with Yukon but did it anyways and he passed. I wasn't with my team, it was another team. 

Anyhow, we went out with that other dog which I actually flanked previously on a Search and I, again was simply amazed by that dog and then, something happened. AFTER the training search she did something very short, motivational on top of that and thats when I saw GILDO! I saw Gildo shining through, everything, the behavior, the way that bitch threw her head back, her bark, it was Gildo and I told my tester "Oh my god, it's Gildo. She's so much like him." and guess what she said? She said he's in her papers. 

We went back and it started pouring down like crazy. We were soaked within seconds. After that we broke up, she had to go to the vet and I left for home. 

I didn't even change, still the compass around my neck, went to the garage with one of the boys to put some more pressure on the tire and then headed back home. I just was out of Hancock and went towards Deposit when the OTHER tire started losing pressure. I went out in Deposit, rolled onto the CGT gas station and the tire was flat. The girl behind the counter gave me a phone number from Wheelers who was just right up the road. He came by with his truck, put pressure on the tire and sent me over the street (with all dogs) to the BC Pizza&more restaurant. Indra still wore her vest. I was still wet, Compass around my neck, didn't even realize it because of the **** tires... I asked if I could come up to the porch with the dogs and just sit for and wait for the car to be done. They had a couple of guests on the porch and the Ladie was like "Yes but come over here because of the food." and I asked if I could have a coffee and she said they don't have coffee but she could bring me a Soda. I was really thankful, paid for the Soda. Than one of the waiters came and asked if he could bring me something else and since I didn't want to be rude I ordered their special. Then the owner himself came out and OMG I've never received such a great service. They brought a bucket of water for the dogs, they settled nicely, didn't beg or annoy anyone and one of the other guest said "It's rare to see three dogs being so well behaved in public. Most dogs wouldn't just lay there while there is food on the table." 

I just started eating when I saw the nice man from Wheelers put the car back on the lot and I told the owner that I might have to have him pack it up because I don't want the other guy waiting and he was like "Wait a second." He went over the street, talked to the guy from Wheelers, came to my table and said:
"You are fine, take as much time as you want, you are all set, he is not charging you for anything because of what you do with the dogs." 

I was stunned. Seriously? I couldn't even thank the guy from Wheelers personally because he left right away. So I ate but it was so much I couldn't finish. So I asked if they could pack it up and when I wanted to pay for my dinner, THEY WOULD NOT LET ME!!!! I told them that I couldn't accept it because with the tires it was just too much. The Owner was like "We are just thankful for what you do." and I asked him if I could at least tip him. He would only accept 5 Dollars. That's it. I wanted to explain that we are only starting out and didn't really do anything at all yet. I'm pretty sure that our picture played a role in it. They asked if we were looking for someone and I was like "Oh no, it's just training." but being soaking wet, sweaty and dirty, three dogs on the leash and two flat tires... who ever says there is no Hospitality in Northern NY doesn't know the REAL NY. I went back to the car, wrote a note to the guy from Wheelers and promised to come back to BC Pizza & More the next time I was up in the area.... I can't tell you why those things always happen to me... I really don't know it. But I am thankful and I will do my best as a future K9 Handler!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Glad everything went so well in all regards and your day turned around. congrats on passing the first test with Indra.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations..and it's so nice when people step up and treat each other so well...glad you had a great day..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you. 
We are now working towards the "Moving Subject" Certification which I will then take with the same team. I am very thankful that they let me drive up there to work with them since we simply don't have the resources to do it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a great story 

Congratulations on the tests!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats!! 


I'm just curious because I know nothing about what you and the dogs do,lol.. What does "off trail" mean???


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

tank101, we are doing Wilderness Area Search and Rescue and the "Off Trail" test is the first test out of five to become an operational SAR K9 Handler. 

The Helper hides 30 feet off a trail, 45 minutes prior to you going out. The trail is 1/2-3/4 Mile long. Depending on the wind, the Subject crosses the trail or not. The Subject does not walk down the trail. The dog has to work the trail (not to be confused with a trailing dog) and the handler has to recognize alerts and explain their dogs behavior to demonstrate that they can read their dog. The dog has to work in air scent to find the subject. Sight findings are not accepted and the Subject has to be hidden out of sight from the trail.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations on a great outing with the dogs, three CGCs and an off-trail test. That sounds good, and taking the dogs to the restaurant to eat with you, again, it shows that you have great dogs, and of course are setting a good example for our breed.

As for accepting a show of gratitude when you really haven't done anything in the area of SAR yet -- not sure about that, or at least you were out training and not on a mission, well, maybe leaving the dog's vest on suggested that you were on a mission, but you weren't soliciting people's show of gratitude. I think that you made their day to be able to give you a little something. 

It is possible that one of them has had a person they cared about dead or alive, recovered by dogs. And maybe, because, there actually are a lot more Americans that are awesome people than the scoundrels whose actions speak so much louder. 

In any case, SAR dog owners put a lot of money and time into what they do with their dogs, and there really isn't any way around that. There is certainly a lot of that leading up to the first actual job. And most likely, there will be few enough encounters where people help you for volunteering. 

Next time, maybe I would slip the vest off. Because it is awkward to accept something for something when it isn't clearly understood why you are there, etc.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It's funny how people are always amazed by basic manners on a dog. To me, not begging for food is basic manners.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

One would think that a dog who demonstrates good training would put people more at ease. But it isn't necessarily true. When I let the contractor into the house and the dog is off lead and I tell the dog to sit and the dog sits, and stares at him, they always seem to be a bit intimidated by the dog. 

So for all the people wanting a dog for protection, as a deterrent, we should tell them to obedience train your dog. A quiet dog that is well-trained, is a lot more intimidating that a bouncy barking nutjob. 

As for manners, I don't know. If you don't want a dog to beg, don't feed it from the table. It is not rocket science.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

No it's not rocket science,but a lot of people act like it is.




selzer said:


> As for manners, I don't know. If you don't want a dog to beg, don't feed it from the table. It is not rocket science.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> Congratulations on a great outing with the dogs, three CGCs and an off-trail test. That sounds good, and taking the dogs to the restaurant to eat with you, again, it shows that you have great dogs, and of course are setting a good example for our breed.
> 
> As for accepting a show of gratitude when you really haven't done anything in the area of SAR yet -- not sure about that, or at least you were out training and not on a mission, well, maybe leaving the dog's vest on suggested that you were on a mission, but you weren't soliciting people's show of gratitude. I think that you made their day to be able to give you a little something.
> 
> ...


Well, I've been out on Searches as a Ground Pounder and flanked my tester on a search but my dogs are not certified Search Dogs we just passed the Off Trail Test...so I haven't done anything great in terms of certifying a dog. If I had never been out on a search, I couldn't have accepted it, that would have been wrong. But I am only doing SAR for about one and a half years so that is what I mean with I haven't done anything great. I've been on searches and many times I was heading towards a search when we got notice to stand down...I also have the equivalent to the SARTECH I with endless hours of training, all the FEMA Classes and whatever else you need. 

I do breath and live SAR and you have to but still, I don't feel like I've done anything great yet. I'm still learning and there are others, way more deserving people than me. My tester for example. She IS out there, established on endless searches with two certified dogs...

As for the vest, it doesn't matter if it is on or off, I still wear my shirt, the clothing, the boot, the team shirt and whatever and it does K9 Team. It was just one of those Situations. We got wet, we were in a rush and you don't think, especially when you think about the tire and a three to four our ride home and the weather sucks big time, thunderstorm, rain and it's Sunday where a lot of places are closed. I was lucky this guy was on a 24 hour call and as for accepting it. I didn't even have a chance not to accept it since this was done without my knowledge and the guy left right away.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> As for manners, I don't know. If you don't want a dog to beg, don't feed it from the table. It is not rocket science.


I feed them from the table, yet they don't beg. Happened on the fair. Nala was underneath the table in a downstay, not begging, and I fed her some of my dish. Not a single issue at all. The issue is not that you do it, it's how you do it.


----------

